# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Mangos

## kompressor

...thing everithing is cool, but : 
there isn`t standalone section for MangOS
exploits/hacks/tips&tricks for every version must be separate
special section for people who love to climb and jump on walls, roofs and cliffs(I can`t understand why they don`t grab a mountainclimb hack?!?)

----------


## Relz

what? that made no sence tbh.

----------


## omgwhokillme

There doesn't need to be a standalone section for just 1 emu. Personally I dont like mangos cuz its so buggy .

----------


## Jones4ever

MaNGOS is the only Database (NOT EMU!!!) That holds the invinscible fun power of Burning Crusade  :Stick Out Tongue:  (It means you can only play BC on MaNGOS wich sucks...) But, It would be nice with a MaNGOS Section, coz iam learning how to use it right now  :Wink:

----------


## Lorokaz

wtf??? i dont understand this thread!

----------


## idusy-org

> ...thing everithing is cool, but : 
> there isn`t standalone section for MangOS
> exploits/hacks/tips&tricks for every version must be separate
> special section for people who love to climb and jump on walls, roofs and cliffs(I can`t understand why they don`t grab a mountainclimb hack?!?)


manGOS (Or whatever case it is) is obviously fine discussed in the emu section(s). I personally think htere are too many sections for emu already.... But that's not up to me.

We don't use mountain climber... Why would we? Let's just hit the easy button... We don't use hacks, because the idea of world exploring is to use NO third party programs to go there, use just what you can use on any standard WoW game and reach the limits of gameplay without editing the games memory or revearsing physics of a mountain to just run up it.

----------

